# What's The Best Male Stripper Song?



## DanF

Ladies,
I want to do a striptease for my wife for her birthday. I did it once before to the song "So Hot" by Kid Rock and she loved it.
I need a couple of ideas for a good birthday striptease(and more).
Keep in mind that we are both in our late 40's.

Thanks!!


----------



## Deejo

Presuming you are going for the fun cheese factor ... 

"I Was Made For Loving You" Kiss

"Turbo Lover" Judas Priest

I did this a couple of times, fun, laughter, sex ensued. This of course took place at a time when there was fun, laughter, and sex.


----------



## rome2012

Pandakiss said:


> do you remember the fresh prince of belair when will and carlton had to dance/strip at that event thy snuck into and got stuck at...that music is so funny, my husband will imatate the music and dance around a little.
> 
> no its not like porn, but it always gets me to smile, and laugh, and that sets the mood for light play, then sex...


This ????

YouTube - Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - Carlton's Strip Dance


----------



## Atholk

YouTube - TOM JONES - Kiss (1989)


----------



## SimplyAmorous

This would be an interesting one "Lick it up" by Kiss 

YouTube - Kiss - Lick It Up


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

When I had my bachelorette party in 1984 (yes I'm that old), my BF got a stripper and he danced to The Jackson's (can't remember the exact name but it goes like this...girl I want your body, you know I need your body, girl I want your body, won't you come home with me now).

Now I know that's a old tune, but hey, its The Jackson's, catching and a great dance song.

My pictures show I sure enjoyed it!!


----------



## bluesky

DEFINITELY, without question BARRY WHITE!

This song got it ALL, and it's easy to grind to.

YouTube - Barry White - Can't Get Enough Of Your Love Baby.


----------



## bluesky

YouTube - Hot Chocolate (I Believe in Miracles)

Cant go wrong with this one either.


----------



## Amplexor

Well at 50+ I'm sure my wife would prefer "Over the Hills and Far Away" for me. :rofl:


----------

